# Gator Box coolers



## bandit819

Got my Gator Boxes a few weeks ago. A 115 and a 40. Got Sea Dek pads for the lids. I've got to tell ya, Ive had Yeti and Rtic and the Gator Box beats them hands down. Half the price of a Yeti. Strong as an ox. Cool looking and holds ice for days. They are owned by fire fighters and veterans.I can't say enough good things about them. They were at my door three days after I ordered them.


----------



## Raylander

Hmm. I just checked them out. I believe ill be ordering some as well. Thanks for spreading the word bandit


----------



## HP3

Does the lid seal watertight?  I have an Orca and an Rtic but they both leak if tilted unlike a Yeti.  I like both of them but the lid seal hasn't impressed me.


----------



## T-N-T

That's a nice looking cooler.  I like the pad, and Love the cupholders.

Nice "box"


----------



## bandit819

The boxes I have do not leak. Matter of fact they seal so well that I have to burp the plug to open the lid if I have sat on them or let the cold out and heat in. Just put them through a month of scalloping and grouper fishing. Put them up against any cooler. I have a yeti and an Rtic. Beats both hands down.


----------



## LTZ25

There are nice boxes but not as good as a Yeti or Pelican, but they are about half the price so it's a good option.


----------



## blood on the ground

Good information, thanks for sharing! How was the grouper fishing this year?


----------



## bandit819

blood on the ground said:


> Good information, thanks for sharing! How was the grouper fishing this year?



Did well limited out most days. Blew my motor after a few weeks. Pulled everything home early. Waiting on diagnosis to decide if I'm gonna fix or repower.


----------



## nkbigdog

bandit819 said:


> The boxes I have do not leak. Matter of fact they seal so well that I have to burp the plug to open the lid if I have sat on them or let the cold out and heat in. Just put them through a month of scalloping and grouper fishing. Put them up against any cooler. I have a yeti and an Rtic. Beats both hands down.



Very Nice Sir!! Love that cushion. I do have a 65qt Pelican that has seen 3 seasons and has a life time warranty..I would propose that once you are on the water for Grouper again, let me know. We can do a test while thinking of stories, to tell about the big one that got away..Oh and the test will be one against the other, cooler that is. Oh and I will supply the beer and gas.


----------



## snookdoctor

I ordered a Gatorbox 63 qt the other day. I also found the manufacturer in China that they buy from. Cooler was $70 on the China website, but freight and fees brought it up to over $500. 

Most rotomold coolers are made in a few factories in China, and branded for retail by retailers. Yeti is no different.


----------



## 660griz

Tundra coolers are manufactured in the USA at facilities located in Iowa and Wisconsin as well as at a facility located in the Philippines.


----------



## snookdoctor

63 quart Gatorbox.
Thursday before noon, I put about 10 lbs of ice in the cooler to pre cool it. Around 3, I emptied the cooler and then filled it full of ice. The cooler was left in an enclosed barn, out of the sun but not the coolest environment, probably 90 degrees.

I opened the cooler around 10am Monday. There was about 10 lbs of ice, and the rest was very cold water. I used loose ice from an ice  maker, so I don't know how much ice I started with, but I would say 70 lbs is a safe bet.


----------



## T-N-T

That's not "great"  but it aint bad either.  Id take that any day.

And for the price and durability its a good value in my book.

Thanks for the feedback.  When I need another cooler, I will be looking into these for sure.


----------



## Armyhunter17

Just to add, I am a pro staffer with Freedom Outdoor Adventures a non-profit for wounded/disabled vets, and Gator Box is one of our proud sponsors that allows us to take these vets on hunting and fishing trips all over.  You can see for yourself at freedomoutdooradventures.org


----------

